
When the Hospital Fires the Bullet - baus
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/14/us/hospital-guns-mental-health.html
======
baus
As someone who has been hospitalized with delusional bipolar disorder this
upsets me to no end. I used to think the right thing to do if you were
delusional or suicidal was to go to the hospital. I don't know anymore.

